# I am going to lose my mind



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Maddie is of course a difficult pottyer ( my own word ). She gives me such a headache about going to the potty because she holds it all day. She only pees 2-3 times a day and poos twice. She's been checked out by multiple vets because I'm overly paranoid about the fact that she hardly pees and she is fine. 

Today I took her pee and poo at 7AM. I went to my morning classes was home around 12PM. Of course I tried to take her out several times between 12PM and 4 PM before my night class and she didn't pee and was just playing outside. I left her home with my mom while I went to school and she tried to take her to pee and she didn't go. I got home from my night class around 7PM and tried yet again with no luck. Now around 930PM she finally pee..... IN THE HOUSE ON THE CARPET!

She went pee on the carpet when I went into the bathroom.

She has been outside a million times and yet she has to pee on the carpet.

I am so angry with her! I am not taking my anger out on her but I can't take her behavior right now. 

As I post this I look over and my sweet little girl is trying to steal an angel figurine to take under the bed. Oh I do love her but she is driving me crazy.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i think its all to do with time-ing when she pees , after she drinks , after a sleep ect , put her on the pee pad and so go pee pee.
try praising her also telling her she is a good girl when she pees on a pee pad .
Good luck .


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

TREATS, TREATS, TREATS!! Take some outside with you when you take her out. As soon as she goes potty praise her "Good Girl Go Potty" and give her a treat. This is the only way Bella would go. Now she goes on command and we go back inside and she gets a treat. But she also was a little stinker sometimes and faked us out lol!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

ToniLWilson said:


> TREATS, TREATS, TREATS!! Take some outside with you when you take her out. As soon as she goes potty praise her "Good Girl Go Potty" and give her a treat. This is the only way Bella would go. Now she goes on command and we go back inside and she gets a treat. But she also was a little stinker sometimes and faked us out lol!!


 
This is what I did to potty train Izzy, used the treats, just kept some in my jacket pocket since we got her Jan 1st and it was cold out. Now if they go out and come back in they get a treat, usually chicken jerky. One little problem I have is, when I take Izzy out, my daughters Yorkie, doesn't go as much so he won't go out every time, but the minute we come back in, he meets us at the door and he wants his treat too, even though he didn't go out, LOL.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Just Hang in there Mommy. Its Not Easy At all Is It?*
*Yogi Sure changes his patterns alot. But I Must just enjot the Best of it.*
*Keep It up I Really think there are Many factors that make them change their Habits. Just wish we knew them All. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Do you keep the same schedule??? Cause I know when my schedule changes I can tell that they change theirs with the bathroom. Keep on trying................


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Well today has been going like yesterday so far. She went out at 7AM and peed and now it's after 3PM and she will not pee. 

I'll take treats outside when I take her out even "special treats" because in our puppy class we took many years ago they told us to use higher quality treats for training. I've tried " Go potty for this treat " and show her what I'm holding and she still holds it in. She is not a food orientated dog.

My schedule has been pretty consistent. I'm really lucky because there is hardly time during the day that the dogs are home alone because someone is always here and we all have different schedules.

When she does potty outside the whole house cheers for her " Good Girl Maddie " "Good Potty Girl" and still that isn't working.

Weather is a major issue for her. She only likes to go outside if the yard is 100% covered in snow or the ground is 100% dry so spring is a tough time for us.

I'm going to the pet store this weekend so I will buy some fancier treats to try. 


Sometimes I wonder about her....The crazy thing is I've housebroken two other dogs with no problems and no accidents now so why does this have to be so hard?!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I bet it's frustrating! Maybe you could try some boiled chicken for a treat. I've had some fluffs that were harder to train than others. They all eventually got it, but it is frustrating. Is she on a leash when you take her out? When my other dogs were outside trained, if they were just allowed to run in the fenced in yard peeing and pooping was hit or miss, because they didn't know if it was play time or potty time . If they were in a leash, and I took them to a spot that they had pottyed at before they would go on that spot. Hope things work out and she finally gets it.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll have to try some boiled chicken over the weekend to see if that makes a difference. She did pee around 5PM so I'm hopeful I can at least get her to pee once again by midnight. I hate that she is holding her pee for 10 hours. It's killing me because I'm worried about long term consquences of her not peeing regularly. Our other dogs would pee every hour if they could so it's annoying to deal with.

She is always on a leash outside because we don't have a fenced in yard and she is a wild woman and she would leave and we would never see her again :crying:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I hear your frustration and I can totally relate. Bella was a real challenge to potty train. The problem? Me. Yep, sad but true in our case. I lacked the consistency that she needed to find the perfect schedule. I needed to provide her with an indoor potty option (we use the UgoDog) placed in one spot for easy access. I need to keep her beside me at ALL times until the potty took place - if they are peeing away from you they aren't with you and you can't stop the location of pottying. Had to learn that one the hard way  . I know you are exhausted and I wish I was there to help. Seriously consider either attaching her by a leash to you, or placing in a crate until she potty's. Reward the potty with excitement and a treat, THEN free play. Schedule, schedule, schedule. It will come together if you do that. Oh and get those carpets treated so there is absolutely no scent for her to come back. Smart look monkeys that they are lol. Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay things have been better in the past few days! :chili::chili::chili:

On Thursday she did pee 3 times for me at 7AM,7PM,12AM

On Friday she peed 3 times at 9AM,7PM,1130PM

Today on Saturday she peed 3 times at 10AM,7PM,11PM

And no pee on the carpets or in the basement!

I did buy some new treats to encourage her more.

She has been extra-supervised lately because of her accidents last week and I think that really helped. I hate putting her in the crate but I've had to do that once in the past few days. Luckily for me she loves her crate and prefers to hang out in there anyways.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news!!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Good news!! Patience is key for all of us I am learning..... And I don't even have my little girl yet..lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Diddo


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

we have a water bottle for our lily (like a gerbal) its nice because we can hear her drinking and then we know she will have to go potty in about 10 minutes. Overall her signals have been very subtle and we have had to train ourselves to pay attention. she will still have accidents in the house but thankfully they are on a hard wood floor. When it does happen I find it is our fault because we should have known. We are hoping the spring and summer will resolve any potty issues. Sounds like you are doing better. Good luck, hang in there.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

The past couple of days have been interesting and positive for the most part.

On Easter we slept in because I was feeling ill the night before so we were up really late. So she peed at 1130AM and 930PM so I only got 2 pee trips out of her.

On Monday she peed at 8AM, 6PM, and 1130PM

Today she peed at 8AM and 6PM so far.

But in the past two days she's peed then pooped outside on the same trip which is a victory! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Gabbee said:


> we have a water bottle for our lily (like a gerbal) its nice because we can hear her drinking and then we know she will have to go potty in about 10 minutes. Overall her signals have been very subtle and we have had to train ourselves to pay attention. she will still have accidents in the house but thankfully they are on a hard wood floor. When it does happen I find it is our fault because we should have known. We are hoping the spring and summer will resolve any potty issues. Sounds like you are doing better. Good luck, hang in there.


 
I should try a water bottle for her. Hmm. She is not a big drinker and maybe that could help us monitor how much and how often she is drinking!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Hannah,

Grace is not a good pottyer either. Though we don't have problems with accidents...

But she does not pee often.

Gus will pee on command. "Gus, go potty."...he lifts his leg and squirts even a few drops out LOL .... Never had a problem with him and potty.

Grace.... I will walk around the yard with her for 20 minutes and nothing.

She goes once in the morning, usually between 6-8 am, and then if it's a good day she will go sometime in the afternoon, and then again at 8-9pm. But she usually goes from 8am - 9pm and then 9pm -8am. She pees 2 times. That's it.

I have pulled my hair out (well I'm bald now LOL) trying to figure it out but gave up. She doesn't have infections...she drinks enough for her (she isn't much of a drinker)... and she does potty. So I just have decided that for now, that is good enough. If we start having issues, we will work on it.

We joke that Grace's bladder must take up the entire lower half of her body LOL.....


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Hi Hannah,
> 
> Grace is not a good pottyer either. Though we don't have problems with accidents...
> 
> ...


 
Well I'm glad to hear that Maddie isn't the only non-potty loving dog out there but boy do I understand how annoying and frustrating it is! I have the smallest bladder ever so maybe that's why it's so hard for me to understand here?! Our other dog will pee everytime he's outside.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Well things this weekend took a turn and she has been so naughty with pottying. I worked all weekend so she had two accidents late at night while I was getting ready for bed even though I had taken her out a million times.

I've finally realized I'm going to have to crate her when she is not going to the bathroom there is no way around it. I have been keeping her in my room with me or blocking her in the living room when I'm out there so I can fully watch her.

My allergies are going insane today and she peed at 8AM and now it's after 6PM and she hasn't gone so she has been in the crate for 30 minutes. If I wasn't feeling so sick I would keep her out.

I hate putting her in the crate. I feel so guilty and awful but she seems to be really comfy in there and happy so I guess we'll try again soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you have an xpen?

When I know Grace has to potty and hasn't in a long time, she goes in her xpen with pee pads just in case. But it's a larger space and has an area in case she needs it.

Maybe having an area with a potty pad inside is an option. I know it isn't always ideal, but it may help with the potty issues if she has a place to go to inside. Just an idea.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I know how you feel, Boo is doing well with the pee on the potty porch but poop he would rather do it on the pad. It does help to keep a journal and feed at the same time. It is a little hard to do that with the water since that is out all the time. I find after nap and play he definitely has to go, but the rule of 30 minutes after he eats is fiction with him LOL


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Do you have an xpen?
> 
> When I know Grace has to potty and hasn't in a long time, she goes in her xpen with pee pads just in case. But it's a larger space and has an area in case she needs it.
> 
> Maybe having an area with a potty pad inside is an option. I know it isn't always ideal, but it may help with the potty issues if she has a place to go to inside. Just an idea.


 
Sadly I don't have a xpen. I have nowhere to put it here. Her crate takes up a big chunk of my bedroom and there isnt room in the living room.

I do leave potty pads in the basement but she rarely pees on them , only during storms. She will poo on them though!

She did end up peeing 30 minutes after I posted!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I know how you feel, Boo is doing well with the pee on the potty porch but poop he would rather do it on the pad. It does help to keep a journal and feed at the same time. It is a little hard to do that with the water since that is out all the time. I find after nap and play he definitely has to go, but the rule of 30 minutes after he eats is fiction with him LOL


Luckily there is always someone home at this time so we keep really good track of her pottying. I free feed her because I've had issues in the past with getting her to eat or her waking up at 3AM crying because she was hungry or thirsty. She doesn't drink a ton of water in the winter but now since its getting warmer she is drinking more!


----------

